# TT Stance



## Redwolfy (Sep 13, 2012)

I've noticed from looking around that there aren't many stanced TT's. I'm planning on getting one and I was wondering if its just that nobody wants to do it or if there is something that is restricting people from doing it.


----------



## BoostedLTH (Mar 19, 2014)

I've researched a bit and it appears that it's pretty difficult to go low in the rear.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yes hard to go low in the rear, and well stance is stupid.


----------



## Redwolfy (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't know much technical stuff about cars but what makes it hard to go low in the rear? And also has anyone considered bags in a TT?


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

You obviously didn't look at all. 7 posts below yours there is an entire thread about slammed TT's with aggressive wheel fitment, which is pretty much the definition of stance. If you're going to troll at least be good at it. :facepalm:


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

its not difficult to go in the rear at all. i found that the cheaper they coils were the lower i could go. i am almost at the afco spring height in the rear without an afco spring. i scrape my subframe daily and im not on bags and am awd. i have a fairly good stance but im not on my aggresive wheel set up 17x8.5 15et front and 17x8.5 -5et in the rear for now


----------



## boobsapproved (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm on Koni's right now had the rear filthy dumped, it get's a bunch of negative camber. It'd be perfect for a hella stance whatever BS you wanted lol


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

91MK2Jetta said:


> its not difficult to go in the rear at all. i found that the cheaper they coils were the lower i could go. i am almost at the afco spring height in the rear without an afco spring. i scrape my subframe daily and im not on bags and am awd. i have a fairly good stance but im not on my aggresive wheel set up 17x8.5 15et front and 17x8.5 -5et in the rear for now


made me lol! :laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

What's stance? Is that what those honda kidz are doing these days


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> yes hard to go low in the rear, and well stance is stupid.


:thumbup:



Neb said:


> What's stance? Is that what those honda kidz are doing these days


I believe the translation is "to suffer mental retardation" eace:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Where's max when we need him. He owned the rights to the definition of stance ha. And op you're about 5 years late on wanting to stance a TT. Have a look in the gallery


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

boobsapproved said:


> I'm on Koni's right now had the rear filthy dumped, it get's a bunch of negative camber. It'd be perfect for a hella stance whatever BS you wanted lol


Not sure what the definition of filthy dumped is but I have "koni coilovers" and with different springs I'm 30mm lower and had to reinstall the perches in order to drive it.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

I almost replied to this thread but decided to sit back and wait, knowing that the flamethrowers would be out in force in due time!

Stance schmance.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Where's max when we need him.


Mostly lurking nowadays, especially on this type of topics. People take things too personal, and the drama isn't worth it me anymore... the time when we could all have fun and joke around on this board are long gone! (except for static subterranean TTs that used to run on pink wheels :laugh. :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Mostly lurking nowadays, especially on this type of topics. People take things too personal, and the drama isn't worth it me anymore... the time when we could all have fun and joke around on this board are long gone! (except for static subterranean TTs that used to run on pink wheels :laugh. :beer:


Need more pink wheels


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you're looking for stance, go stance a Civic. TTs were built to be driven :banghead:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not sure what the definition of filthy dumped is but I have "koni coilovers" and with different springs I'm 30mm lower and had to reinstall the perches in order to drive it.



obviously spring bind, and riding on bump stops is of no concern. 

Im sure if he looked at his suspension geometry he has none, if he even knows what that is.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

lol at everyone who thinks lowering a car is impractical and stupid. we don't drive Ferrari's


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

LF_gottron said:


> lol at everyone who thinks lowering a car is impractical and stupid. we don't drive Ferrari's


Because Ferrari's are slow. TT > 355 Challenge


----------



## Mike.Mike. (Apr 19, 2006)

LF_gottron said:


> lol at everyone who thinks lowering a car is impractical and stupid. we don't drive Ferrari's


We aren't talking about lowering a car here. We are talking about "stancing" a car. Which is impractical and possibly stupid. Most people that have a stanced car can realize that and own up to it. :heart:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not gonna lie I miss those wheels  haha. But for real if you leave enough travel all around and you don't rub you can have a stanced car that you can still drive. I beat the piss out of mine still. Then again the only thing I can drag is the subframe which I reinforced for a reason. All it took was slightly stiffer springs (still need to upgrade the rear). 

PS Max and Noah you can still joke around with the OG's :laugh:

PSS I almost made a cable kid reference but held back :laugh:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

TTs are too crappy of a car to stance. If I were to "stance" a car, I would look into the e36 M3 or any BMW that the kids on stance works deem appropriate.

Or try Porsche's .... 964s, 944s, 968s, 928s, 924s.

my $.05 worth :beer:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Not gonna lie I miss those wheels  haha. But for real if you leave enough travel all around and you don't rub you can have a stanced car that you can still drive. I beat the piss out of mine still. Then again the only thing I can drag is the subframe which I reinforced for a reason. All it took was slightly stiffer springs (still need to upgrade the rear).
> 
> PS Max and Noah you can still joke around with the OG's :laugh:
> 
> PSS I almost made a cable kid reference but held back :laugh:


LOL, totally forgot about cable kid :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> TTs are too crappy of a car to stance. If I were to "stance" a car, I would look into the e36 M3 or any BMW that the kids on stance works deem appropriate.
> 
> Or try Porsche's .... 964s, 944s, 968s, 928s, 924s.
> 
> my $.05 worth :beer:


True they don't go low unless someone body drops a TT


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> LOL, totally forgot about cable kid :wave:


No one will ever forget 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*1" drop*

when i purchased my 01 2 years ago i replaced the tired OE setup with eibach springs 25mm drop + koni FSD dampers, also used adaptec spacers for a good look. car rides + handles well + deals with Pa"s bad roads. drops over an inch require xtras $$$$ for a proper alignment. heres a pic on 17X7.5 rims with 205-50-17 rubber, smaller wheels are lighter + less $$$$ as are tires, used 50 series for more safety almost same OD as 17"







OE setup


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I run a 225/40 18 front and 255 35 18 rear nets me almost same rolling diameter as stock like .01% larger. I run St coilovers and spacers on the front. No perches in the rear. my only issue now is my handling is crap. I don't know if my camber is to positive but or handles like garbage in the corner with the wider wheels.









reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

At least you're running some real rubber. That 205 and 215 crap is for the birds IMHO. 

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Lol. I just want it to handle right

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

Redwolfy said:


> ...stanced...


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Doug just so you know I have no poke and no stretch. 

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

I put a 3" lift kit on my TT.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Raek said:


> I put a 3" lift kit on my TT.


You went back to stock?!?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

G'D60 said:


> You went back to stock?!?


He said 3" not 5" :laugh:


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

Didn't know they made a lift kit for a tt. What put 22s on it

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------

